# Skull Island (the teak skiff)



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

Well i was lucky enough a few months ago to be able to purchase a pretty unique skiff from the crew at Skull Island Skiffs......you may know it as The Teak Skiff. Instead of writing a long clever review of how bad azz this boat is (its really really really bad azz by the way) i figured i would share a few pics that i took the other day that show off her lines. Anyway enjoy and i will add more as time allows. (Oooo one more thing....Chris and Scott are stand up guys and anyone looking at skiffs should give them a shot. )










[


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Nicest skiff I have seen here in a long time.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

That boat is art man, would love to see it in person. Mine is being built now. I can bairly sleep.  

The cats at SI (Chris and Scott) have been a dream to deal with.  I am spending allot of money and Chris has made this build so much fun and exciting. 

Truly a first class business. Their boats speak for themselves.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

One of these is on my shortlist when I win the lotto! Beautiful skiff man!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn!!!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

That skiff is so sick. 

x2 on Chris and Scott. They've been just as awesome after my build as they were before and during the build.


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

Beautiful skiff. Is the floor real Teak or the sinthetic type?
Your center console, is it rigged in the event you want to change from tiller to steering?
Congrats!!
HabanaJoe


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

so damn sexy


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Thats the skiff I modeled my last shadowcast after...awesome skiff.


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

> Beautiful skiff. Is the floor real Teak or the sinthetic type?
> Your center console, is it rigged in the event you want to change from tiller to steering?
> Congrats!!
> HabanaJoe


All real teak and the center console has a flush mounted gps where the helm would be.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bad azz.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

teak Floor = *DROOOL*


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

looks great ! How is it to pole in a cross wind ? Looks like it has a lot of freeboard.. or maybe its just the pictures ?


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

> looks great ! How is it to pole in a cross wind ? Looks like it has a lot of freeboard.. or maybe its just the pictures ?


Thanks! To answer your question she poles super easy and true in a crosswind even when i pole around solo which is pretty often. I think the pics make her look like she has more freeboard than she does.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That is pretty!!!


----------

